# Many Leaving Thailand for Malaysia



## synthia

I've been in Penang for over three months now, and I've met quite a few ex-pats coming down from Thailand on visa runs. Most of them are very unhappy with the new rules. Rumors abound, and some of the enforcement is really erratic. People with visas are being turned away at immigration, and everyone is getting very frustrated with not knowing what is going on for sure.

Consequently, I've met several people who have moved down here to Malaysia. The entry stamps are for 90 days, and the Malaysian government doesn't really seem to care how often you go in and out. As one guy said, since he only has to leave every 90 days, he's going to go to Langkawi to lie the beach for a week, and take the ferry in and out of Thailand. He'll call it a vacation.


----------



## klikster

synthia said:


> I've been in Penang for over three months now, and I've met quite a few ex-pats coming down from Thailand on visa runs. Most of them are very unhappy with the new rules. Rumors abound, and some of the enforcement is really erratic. People with visas are being turned away at immigration, and everyone is getting very frustrated with not knowing what is going on for sure.
> 
> Consequently, I've met several people who have moved down here to Malaysia. The entry stamps are for 90 days, and the Malaysian government doesn't really seem to care how often you go in and out. As one guy said, since he only has to leave every 90 days, he's going to go to Langkawi to lie the beach for a week, and take the ferry in and out of Thailand. He'll call it a vacation.


That looks like a great area around Langkawi. I wonder if there is an immigration office on Koh Lipe? That would make a neat visa run.

How expensive in Langkawi compared to Samui?


----------



## synthia

I haven't been to either in so long that I have no idea. It used to be about double, but when that was true, Langkawi was more of a resort place than Samui, but I gather that has changed, so the costs might not be much different.

Langkawi would work for a 30-day entry run, but if you need to get a visa, you would have to go to Penang.


----------



## daddiOOO

How about the Phillipines?


----------



## Get Around

*What changed in Thailand?*

What are the new rules in Thailand that are making people unhappy?


----------



## Skink

I believe they are just cracking down on "visa-runners" i.e. those without a "proper" visa.

One year retirement visa still in place (at the moment) which is what I've got, and you can get a multiple re-entry permit if you travel regularly, but we shall be joining the exodus to Malaysia this year on MM2H.

I understand that Work Visa rules have been tightened up recently in Thailand but, as I don't work, I don't have any detail.


----------



## desres

synthia said:


> I've been in Penang for over three months now, and I've met quite a few ex-pats coming down from Thailand on visa runs. Most of them are very unhappy with the new rules. Rumors abound, and some of the enforcement is really erratic. People with visas are being turned away at immigration, and everyone is getting very frustrated with not knowing what is going on for sure.
> 
> _Hi Synthia .. i am on my way to Thailand in 2 weeks .. i have just tried to apply for a 3 month tourist's visa a couple of days ago & i was told i need a letter of invitation from someone in Thailand as well as 3 copies of this & 4 copies of that .... 'on my life' .........this info is not on any of their websites ..Thai Consulate & Thai Embassy :confused2:
> 
> Well i dont know anyone there so had to give up on that idea ....
> I am from U.K. & allowed 30 days without visa, so thats what i intend to do 30 days
> 
> Anyway the question i wanted to ask u is how is Malaysia compared to Thailand
> i went to Thailand in Sept for the 1st time & i was really impressed in a lot of ways .. cost of living especially / the freedom / the back to nature feel & the very pleasant people etc { i have been in Dubai for a while  }
> 
> Would u say its the same or similar to Thailand because i was thinking of going to Malaysia after ... thks _


----------



## Skink

desres said:


> _Hi Synthia .. i am on my way to Thailand in 2 weeks .. i have just tried to apply for a 3 month tourist's visa a couple of days ago & i was told i need a letter of invitation from someone in Thailand as well as 3 copies of this & 4 copies of that .... 'on my life' .........this info is not on any of their websites ..Thai Consulate & Thai Embassy :confused2:
> 
> Well i dont know anyone there so had to give up on that idea ....
> I am from U.K. & allowed 30 days without visa, so thats what i intend to do 30 days
> 
> Anyway the question i wanted to ask u is how is Malaysia compared to Thailand
> i went to Thailand in Sept for the 1st time & i was really impressed in a lot of ways .. cost of living especially / the freedom / the back to nature feel & the very pleasant people etc { i have been in Dubai for a while  }
> 
> Would u say its the same or similar to Thailand because i was thinking of going to Malaysia after ... thks _


Note that your posting is addressed to Synthia but thought I'd chip in on the Thai questions as I am currently in Thailand.

Re the Thai embassies and consulates, you'll find there are "variations" of what is required at different ones worldwide. No easy answer there I know.

As a Brit you can get 30 days stamp on arrival at an airport but, if you come overland, you only get 14 days now I believe. Rules change frequently so you may want to check on the thai forum.

Compared with Dubai, I think you will find both Malaysia and Thailand much cheaper. Both countries have their merits but wouldn't say they are the same. 

Anyway, over to Synthia on the Malaysian questions....


----------



## daddiOOO

*Visa Hassles?*



synthia said:


> I've been in Penang for over three months now, and I've met quite a few ex-pats coming down from Thailand on visa runs. Most of them are very unhappy with the new rules. Rumors abound, and some of the enforcement is really erratic. People with visas are being turned away at immigration, and everyone is getting very frustrated with not knowing what is going on for sure.
> 
> Consequently, I've met several people who have moved down here to Malaysia. The entry stamps are for 90 days, and the Malaysian government doesn't really seem to care how often you go in and out. As one guy said, since he only has to leave every 90 days, he's going to go to Langkawi to lie the beach for a week, and take the ferry in and out of Thailand. He'll call it a vacation.


How about Cambodia???


----------



## Asian Spirit

*Visa visits*



daddiOOO said:


> How about the Phillipines?


On a US passport you do not need a visa to enter the Philippines. An automatic visitors visa is stamped in your passport upon arrival In Manila.
Your free visitors visa is good for 21 days and can be extened up to almost two years if you like. At the end of that time just take a cheap flight to HK or Malayasa and return the next day to start the process over again.

If you marry a Filipina you can get perm residency here. Current cost is around $250us dollars and then to renew each year is less than $10us.

Cost of living here is extremely low. My wife, child, and I spend less than $150us dollars per month being careful what we buy and where we spend.

Most all western foods and products are available here at either the duty free stores on Clark airbase or in any of the local shopping malls. 
Even Ace hardware stores are here as well:clap2:...

US dollar bank accounts can be opened here and US Social Security Direct Deposits are available.
A good source of information is the US Embassy in Manila and their website is at:
http://travel.state.gov/

The Philippine Immigration site is at: http://www.immigration.gov.ph/ 
(Note: the information at this website is not always current. Best to visit the immigration office in Manila or on Clark airbase for solid info)

Good luck and hope to see you here...


Mabuhay,

Gene and Viol


----------

